# tko muskie lures



## buckeyeski (Jan 21, 2009)

Anybody have any of these layin around they would part with. They are 5.5" long and jointed. Made in Michigan for st clair i believe. Any color will do. Thanks Brian. [email protected]


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Unless this type of lure has some type of sentimental value, it looks a lot like a WILEY Headshaker which happens to be one of the best St. Clair lures $$$ can buy. Wileys are top quality and run true at blazing speeds. I am a little partial since I have quite a few of them that have caught fish in OH, PA, MC, and NY! Good Luck, Gabe


----------



## buckeyeski (Jan 21, 2009)

It indeed looks like a wiley, but not a headshaker. it is similar to the 5.5"s I have a ton of wileys also and they do catch fish everywhere. Well im sure i dont have to explain but this bait and the one other i have are near and dear to my heart. thats the good side of the bait. Thanks Brian.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Certainly a Wiley copy (5 1/2 muskie killer). I was just out at Dale's last night talking about this...he has been trying to get a patent on his lures for years now just because of this sort of thing. He keeps getting denied and its bullsh!t IMO, but so many lures are so close in design. Most of these lures errect out in Mich. St. Clair area simply because Dale's lures reign supreme there and have for the past 20 years. Pretty amazing story there, but its a shame.....I know of at least 10 different copies and have yet seen one that works half as good as Dale's....I know, I sound totally partial, but its absolutely true...just ask anybody who uses them and has caught fish on them regularly. I can see guys copying lures to make for themselves to save some cash, but to reproduce a lure and actually put it out there on the market?? That takes balls....I actually even saw a copy in a bait shop by St Clair that had the same exact packaging as Dale's and even the muskie logo!! (which I designed for Dale) unreal...But NOTHING he can do about it legally and thats a shame.

Just read the label because its true..."The Original Wiley Lure, don't be fooled by cheap imitations."

That particular color is a Helin Frog with gold scale....I painted many!


----------



## buckeyeski (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah I know that is a wiley copy. I bought this lure years ago at a st clair tackle shop. Gave it a shot and let me tell you it does work at least half as good as a wiley. Im not big on people copying baits either but i happen to have success with this lure and i would like to find more. The story is that this guy who makes these who is now in prison is Brian Helin and his father came up with helin frog pattern. I dont know if that is true or not. This one is actually special perch. I also have a chewed up nine dollar bass.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Yep, its a Helin Frog with gold scale aka. Special Perch. Of course it works half as good as a Wiley since its a complete copy. Everything from the length, body style and angle/length of the lexan lip....You know these guys had a Wiley right there in front of them when they copied his lures...How lame. Good luck finding more. If you can't, you might as well go with the original....The Wiley.

Oh yeah, by the way, I'll almost buy that story about the guy coming up with his own color when I see him come up with his own lure design!


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

He's probably in prison for Copyright/Patent Infringement


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Wiley's out on 4 lines at 45 feet = rips. haha. Money $$$


----------

